# Moving a bee hive question



## adadriga (Jun 12, 2009)

I need to move my bee hive a couple hundred feet or so. It has two main box's and two supers. What would be the best and easiest way?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Have you heard the rule "3 feet or 3 miles"? Supposedly, if you move a hive a distance between those, the bees will tend to go back to the old hive location because it's still within their territory. But sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.

When I moved mine about 50 feet, I made sleds for them. A couple hundred feet might be a bit far to drag though, maybe wheels? Or a dolly would probably work great. But here was my set up.

Little sled for each hive:









Set them on top, with long ropes on the sled:









And pull to the new location! I did this late at night. Then, put a bunch of grass, twigs, branches in front of the hive. When they wake up and the entrance is blocked, they have to spend a minute clearing it and they reorient themselves. It didn't work perfectly and I had a nice swarm of angry bees in the old location. I put an empty honey super over there and when all the bees had gone in for the night, I popped it on the hive.

Good luck!


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

If it's as cold in Indiana as it is in Ohio, just get a couple of people and lift together. The main thing you will want to focus on is slow careful moves. You don't want the frames inside swinging or sudden jolts to break up the cluster.

I wouldn't be overly concerned with closing up the entrance (although I normally would even in this weather...but that's me).

If those boxes are full of honey you are going to be picking up a wee bit of weight. 

You can strap the boxes together. Some people I know screw metal plates on that hold the boxes together.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## adadriga (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I don't want to move them except where the pasture their in I'm fencing in for critters, and I don't want them to harm the hive. I'm no genius when it comes to bees. I've had the hive for a few years and intend to had more soon. So will I lose them by moving them?

Mark


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

You won't loose them, or at least you shouldn't loose all of them! Just be prepared to have some stragglers that you will need to help home. Do you have another box - super, or brood box is fine. Just leave that in the old location and they will settle in there for the night and you can transport them to the new hive. They will get the idea!

I've never had anything really bother my hives as far as creatures go. I don't know if that's a big concern or not...


----------



## adadriga (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm getting a dairy cow and hopefully one with a calf. My concern is that they might do something to the hive. I intend to add more hives so putting them in another part of the farm where they can stay for a long time seemed a good idea.

Mark


----------



## eatmorechicken (Dec 13, 2009)

Depending upon when you are getting your cow/calf - is it possible you could move the bees over multiple days (using the sled idea - 50 ft a day vs 250 ft). I cannot imagine they would be too disoriented if they are moved over a period of time. 

Madness - LOVE the sled idea btw. Have any sled plans to move a TBH??


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Remember the 3 mile part of the 3 feet or 3 mile rule. If you can find a location 3 miles away (or more), make a temporary move to that location. Wait a few days and move them back to your permanent location.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

I guess I was never much for rules. I've never followed the 3 feet or 3 mile rule. I don't plan to start now.

Originally it was just that I didn't have anywhere else to put them, but now, after all these years, I wouldn't bother.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmoving.htm


----------



## adadriga (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice site Mr. Bush, I bookmarked it. I'm always looking for good info, it's an addiction.

Mark


----------

